# What can you tell me about my horses breeding?



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/docs+colonel+stitch

Like as far as what he'd be good at, what his bloodlines say etc. 
thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

link not working.
what is the horses name ?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

stevenson said:


> link not working.
> what is the horses name ?


Docs Colonel Stitch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/docs+colonel+stitch


----------



## PattiLue (Nov 24, 2013)

His bloodlines show a lot of "cow" with the Doc Bar and Leo on his top side. He also has the potential for speed with the Three Bars and the Tonto Bars Gill. There is the potential for a lot of different things from reining and cutting, to roping to speed events. That you will have to wait and see which way the horse enjoys. The horse could be quick tempered, but that should be easily channeled to good. Sounds like a nice animal that is bred to the gills.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

PattiLue said:


> His bloodlines show a lot of "cow" with the Doc Bar and Leo on his top side. He also has the potential for speed with the Three Bars and the Tonto Bars Gill. There is the potential for a lot of different things from reining and cutting, to roping to speed events. That you will have to wait and see which way the horse enjoys. The horse could be quick tempered, but that should be easily channeled to good. Sounds like a nice animal that is bred to the gills.


Thank you! And he is very cowy, I currently use him for team penning, sorting and speed events. He's not very quick tempered though, he's the calmest, gentlest most laid back horse I've ever met. (Other than when he's hot. And he gets hot easily)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

